# Fan Filter for PSU Fan?



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

ok, basically ive purchased a corsair 750 watt PSU to put into my antec 900 Case, knowing full well the PSU fan would face the metal bottom when placed the right way up. (and that this is somewhat acceptable)

on googling the subject just for fun it became apparent numerous people had gone through the trouble of cutting a hole in the bottom of there cases so that there blocked PSU fans can 'breathe'! :grin:

i quite want to do this but was curious if the grill on the PSU would suffice or would it be worth my while investing in a lil old dust filter to place over the hole in my case that the power supply would be sucking through?

as far as the quality of my carpet goes..... tis not great


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You should have some kind of filter if the carpet is not in good shap, personally I don't like computers on the floor, down there they suckup all kinds of stuff when running the vacum or even just walking by.


----------



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

i know if i could put it on something i would but the desk barely fits my monitor and speakers and theres no place below that doesnt get occupied by my big long legs so on the floor is the only place.

i made a quick browse over the sites that ive bought from and deliver to ireland looking for a 140mm fan/dirt filter specificly but only really come across 80-120mm sizes so does anyone know or can tell me that the size i want exists or would the method be to look for a sheet of filter material to place over the hole???

i really dont know much about whats available to me from looking at these websites


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just mount the psu upside down. Works fine like that.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Just install it so fan faces up..it's become fairly traditional now.


----------



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

But, then the writing will be upside down.... and whenever i trip a fall landing behind my computer ill be able to see its upside downess!!!! thats just crazy!!! 

lol if i cant find a filter sure but id love to have everything perfect so any suggestions?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have the clearance above your case, you could always sit it on top of a couple of boxes, like I've done with my set-up:










They're actually a couple of boxes that my SATA drives were packed in, the case is just high enough that hardly any dust gets sucked in :grin:

If you decide to go with a filter over the fan hole, a good cheap option is a couple of layers of stocking or pantyhose material - One layer isn't enough to stop any dust, but 2-3 layers will stop most dust and still let air though to circulate. Just be wary of where you get the material from :wink:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

G_Mach234 said:


> But, then the writing will be upside down.... and whenever i trip a fall landing behind my computer ill be able to see its upside downess!!!! thats just crazy!!!
> 
> lol if i cant find a filter sure but id love to have everything perfect so any suggestions?


Keeping a PSU cooler is worth the upside down writing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, if you place a mirror on the floor, next to the PSU casing, when/if you fall, the writing will appear the right way up! :grin:


----------



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hehe the mirror would solve everything! but a make shift filter with stocking material sounds too much like a potentialy satisfying project! i'ma goin with that!

Thanks for all the replies 
and WereBo


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

having a filter for a pc case isnt dangerous for the psu but the airflow from the psu needs to be clear in some cases they can heat up alot, but thats just my personal opinion. Always open to other ideas or truths. But i have heard some stories were the fan wasent pulling air in right it just burnt out.

AGAIN my personal oppinion but dust is gonna happen no matter what!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hehe this thread isnt 7 months old or anything


----------

